# Cape Ann gets a light house



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

From the Light House Man 
5'6" tall. Note the 2, 1:20.3 figures on the platform in the first pic.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry, 

Now you are going to have to put in a ocean. Very nice lighthouse.


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh GOD, don't tell him that!!!!!! 

Tom


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Larry, nice to meet you in York. All those tank cars full of fish guts are going to look really cool going by that lighthouse. That is outstanding. 
Paul


----------



## Tom T (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice lighthouse Larry! 

Perhaps you will share your construction methodology one day? 

Regards,


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. 
I didn't build the lighthouse it came from the Lighthouseman.....www.lighthouseman.com 
They are not cheap. I saw one at the boat show a couple of years ago and never forgot it. Living only a mile from the Atlantic and the theme of my RR.....well...it just fits in. 
And for you wise guys just imagine my lawn is the ocean....or you'll be swimming with the worms...I mean fishes


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

You are right Larry, close to the ocean and you got to have a light house. My wife keeps wanting to buy one for our layout, but we are in the woods, and six miles from the ocean, so it would look out of place here. Post some pictures when you have it set up, and the trains are running. 
Paul


----------

